# Jelly Fish?



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone seen Jelly fish at the rigs? I was at the ozark today and there where Millions of them. and that is no joking!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Gamefish27 said:


> Anyone seen Jelly fish at the rigs? I was at the ozark today and there where Millions of them. and that is no joking!



here is the pic. like this for miles on end


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

http://blog.al.com/live/2011/09/moon_jellies_swarm_in_alabama.html


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

That article said they don't sting...the red whelps down my arm begs to differ,we were covered up with them out diving today.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

tidefanjam said:


> That article said they don't sting...the red whelps down my arm begs to differ,we were covered up with them out diving today.


Ya, I was wondering about that....


----------

